# Teaching forms (sets)



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2006)

This is brought on by a thread in Kenpo - EPAK. How are you taught or how do you teach forms? Is it move by move, or is it "do such and such technique facing this direction"? For me, it depends on the form and the purpose. Our "colored sets" are taught by the technique for the reason that that is how you show proficiency in the lower belt techniques when you test for your brown belt, just as our Kata 12 is Katas 1-6 right and left side. As for the rest of the forms, they are taught move by move with each move explained. Mass Attack comes to mind when I think of the second method. That is how it was taught to me.

What's your philosophy/feelings about the way it is done?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 6, 2006)

When I learned kenpo, for forms three to five and mass attack, it was done by technique "step here, face this direction, do XX technique, turn this way, step here, do the same technique on the other side" etc.

Forms 1 and 2 are more basic, so it was "step here, block like this, punch here, kick here", etc.

The Chinese forms I know are more abstract in their movement, so it is taught as a series of movement, but then shown possible ways to interpret and apply the movement.


----------

